# JBoss mit JSF Problemem



## Templarthelast (18. Apr 2012)

Bei dem Versuch ein Projekt mit JBoss 7.1.1 und JSF Mojarra zu deployn, liefert JBoss nur: 
	
	
	
	





```
18:42:30,714 Information [org.jboss.modules] JBoss Modules version 1.1.1.GA
18:42:30,981 INFO  [org.jboss.msc] JBoss MSC version 1.0.2.GA
18:42:31,040 INFO  [org.jboss.as] JBAS015899: JBoss AS 7.1.1.Final "Brontes" starting
18:42:31,968 INFO  [org.xnio] XNIO Version 3.0.3.GA
18:42:31,968 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] JBAS015888: Creating http management service using socket-binding (management-http)
18:42:31,981 INFO  [org.xnio.nio] XNIO NIO Implementation Version 3.0.3.GA
18:42:31,990 INFO  [org.jboss.remoting] JBoss Remoting version 3.2.3.GA
18:42:32,010 INFO  [org.jboss.as.logging] JBAS011502: Removing bootstrap log handlers
18:42:32,014 INFO  [org.jboss.as.configadmin] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 26) JBAS016200: Activating ConfigAdmin Subsystem
18:42:32,023 INFO  [org.jboss.as.clustering.infinispan] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 31) JBAS010280: Activating Infinispan subsystem.
18:42:32,033 INFO  [org.jboss.as.webservices] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 48) JBAS015537: Activating WebServices Extension
18:42:32,059 INFO  [org.jboss.as.naming] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 38) JBAS011800: Activating Naming Subsystem
18:42:32,063 INFO  [org.jboss.as.security] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 44) JBAS013101: Activating Security Subsystem
18:42:32,066 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector] (MSC service thread 1-1) JBAS010408: Starting JCA Subsystem (JBoss IronJacamar 1.0.9.Final)
18:42:32,106 INFO  [org.jboss.as.osgi] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 39) JBAS011940: Activating OSGi Subsystem
18:42:32,108 INFO  [org.jboss.as.security] (MSC service thread 1-3) JBAS013100: Current PicketBox version=4.0.7.Final
18:42:32,195 INFO  [org.jboss.ws.common.management.AbstractServerConfig] (MSC service thread 1-1) JBoss Web Services - Stack CXF Server 4.0.2.GA
18:42:32,227 INFO  [org.jboss.as.naming] (MSC service thread 1-6) JBAS011802: Starting Naming Service
18:42:32,233 INFO  [org.jboss.as.mail.extension] (MSC service thread 1-7) JBAS015400: Bound mail session [java:jboss/mail/Default]
18:42:32,271 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.subsystems.datasources] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 27) JBAS010403: Deploying JDBC-compliant driver class org.h2.Driver (version 1.3)
18:42:32,660 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (MSC service thread 1-7) JBAS015012: Started FileSystemDeploymentService for directory E:\jboss-as-7.1.1.Final\standalone\deployments
18:42:32,665 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 1) JBAS015003: Found Themailafk.war in deployment directory. To trigger deployment create a file called Themailafk.war.dodeploy
18:42:33,431 INFO  [org.jboss.as.remoting] (MSC service thread 1-5) JBAS017100: Listening on localhost/127.0.0.1:4447
18:42:33,431 INFO  [org.jboss.as.remoting] (MSC service thread 1-8) JBAS017100: Listening on /127.0.0.1:9999
18:42:33,447 INFO  [org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol] (MSC service thread 1-7) Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-localhost-127.0.0.1-8080
18:42:33,573 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.subsystems.datasources] (MSC service thread 1-3) JBAS010400: Bound data source [java:jboss/datasources/ExampleDS]
18:42:33,602 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-3) JBAS015876: Starting deployment of "Themailafk.war"
18:42:34,883 WARN  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-8) JBAS015893: Encountered invalid class name 'com.sun.faces.vendor.Tomcat6InjectionProvider:org.apache.catalina.util.DefaultAnnotationProcessor' for service type 'com.sun.faces.spi.injectionprovider'
18:42:34,884 WARN  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-8) JBAS015893: Encountered invalid class name 'com.sun.faces.vendor.Jetty6InjectionProvider:org.mortbay.jetty.plus.annotation.InjectionCollection' for service type 'com.sun.faces.spi.injectionprovider'
18:42:36,204 INFO  [org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext] (MSC service thread 1-8) The listener "com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
18:42:36,215 INFO  [org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext] (MSC service thread 1-8) The listener "com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
18:42:36,280 Information [javax.enterprise.resource.webcontainer.jsf.config] (MSC service thread 1-8) Mojarra 2.1.7-jbossorg-1 (20120227-1401) für Kontext '/Themailafk' wird initialisiert.
18:42:37,525 Schwerwiegend [javax.enterprise.resource.webcontainer.jsf.config] (MSC service thread 1-8) Critical error during deployment: : com.sun.faces.config.ConfigurationException: Factory 'javax.faces.render.RenderKitFactory' was not configured properly.
	at com.sun.faces.config.processor.FactoryConfigProcessor.verifyFactoriesExist(FactoryConfigProcessor.java:305) [jsf-impl-2.1.7-jbossorg-2.jar:]
	at com.sun.faces.config.processor.FactoryConfigProcessor.process(FactoryConfigProcessor.java:219) [jsf-impl-2.1.7-jbossorg-2.jar:]
	at com.sun.faces.config.ConfigManager.initialize(ConfigManager.java:361) [jsf-impl-2.1.7-jbossorg-2.jar:]
	at com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener.contextInitialized(ConfigureListener.java:225) [jsf-impl-2.1.7-jbossorg-2.jar:]
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.contextListenerStart(StandardContext.java:3392) [jbossweb-7.0.13.Final.jar:]
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:3850) [jbossweb-7.0.13.Final.jar:]
	at org.jboss.as.web.deployment.WebDeploymentService.start(WebDeploymentService.java:90) [jboss-as-web-7.1.1.Final.jar:7.1.1.Final]
	at org.jboss.msc.service.ServiceControllerImpl$StartTask.startService(ServiceControllerImpl.java:1811)
	at org.jboss.msc.service.ServiceControllerImpl$StartTask.run(ServiceControllerImpl.java:1746)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1110) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:603) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:722) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
Caused by: javax.faces.FacesException: org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.ChameleonRenderKitFactory
	at javax.faces.FactoryFinder.getImplGivenPreviousImpl(FactoryFinder.java:630) [jboss-jsf-api_2.1_spec-2.0.1.Final.jar:2.0.1.Final]
	at javax.faces.FactoryFinder.getImplementationInstance(FactoryFinder.java:509) [jboss-jsf-api_2.1_spec-2.0.1.Final.jar:2.0.1.Final]
	at javax.faces.FactoryFinder.access$400(FactoryFinder.java:139) [jboss-jsf-api_2.1_spec-2.0.1.Final.jar:2.0.1.Final]
	at javax.faces.FactoryFinder$FactoryManager.getFactory(FactoryFinder.java:993) [jboss-jsf-api_2.1_spec-2.0.1.Final.jar:2.0.1.Final]
	at javax.faces.FactoryFinder.getFactory(FactoryFinder.java:343) [jboss-jsf-api_2.1_spec-2.0.1.Final.jar:2.0.1.Final]
	at com.sun.faces.config.processor.FactoryConfigProcessor.verifyFactoriesExist(FactoryConfigProcessor.java:303) [jsf-impl-2.1.7-jbossorg-2.jar:]
	... 11 more
Caused by: java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.java:57) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.java:45) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Constructor.java:525) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at javax.faces.FactoryFinder.getImplGivenPreviousImpl(FactoryFinder.java:623) [jboss-jsf-api_2.1_spec-2.0.1.Final.jar:2.0.1.Final]
	... 16 more
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/digester/Digester
	at org.ajax4jsf.resource.ResourceBuilderImpl.registerConfig(ResourceBuilderImpl.java:171) [richfaces-impl-3.3.3.Final.jar:3.3.3.Final]
	at org.ajax4jsf.resource.ResourceBuilderImpl.registerResources(ResourceBuilderImpl.java:155) [richfaces-impl-3.3.3.Final.jar:3.3.3.Final]
	at org.ajax4jsf.resource.ResourceBuilderImpl.init(ResourceBuilderImpl.java:226) [richfaces-impl-3.3.3.Final.jar:3.3.3.Final]
	at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.ChameleonRenderKitFactory.<init>(ChameleonRenderKitFactory.java:62) [richfaces-impl-3.3.3.Final.jar:3.3.3.Final]
	... 21 more
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.commons.digester.Digester from [Module "deployment.Themailafk.war:main" from Service Module Loader]
	at org.jboss.modules.ModuleClassLoader.findClass(ModuleClassLoader.java:190)
	at org.jboss.modules.ConcurrentClassLoader.performLoadClassUnchecked(ConcurrentClassLoader.java:468)
	at org.jboss.modules.ConcurrentClassLoader.performLoadClassChecked(ConcurrentClassLoader.java:456)
	at org.jboss.modules.ConcurrentClassLoader.performLoadClass(ConcurrentClassLoader.java:398)
	at org.jboss.modules.ConcurrentClassLoader.loadClass(ConcurrentClassLoader.java:120)
	... 25 more

18:42:37,570 ERROR [org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[jboss.web].[default-host].[/Themailafk]] (MSC service thread 1-8) Exception sending context initialized event to listener instance of class com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener: java.lang.RuntimeException: com.sun.faces.config.ConfigurationException: Factory 'javax.faces.render.RenderKitFactory' was not configured properly.
	at com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener.contextInitialized(ConfigureListener.java:292) [jsf-impl-2.1.7-jbossorg-2.jar:]
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.contextListenerStart(StandardContext.java:3392) [jbossweb-7.0.13.Final.jar:]
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:3850) [jbossweb-7.0.13.Final.jar:]
	at org.jboss.as.web.deployment.WebDeploymentService.start(WebDeploymentService.java:90) [jboss-as-web-7.1.1.Final.jar:7.1.1.Final]
	at org.jboss.msc.service.ServiceControllerImpl$StartTask.startService(ServiceControllerImpl.java:1811)
	at org.jboss.msc.service.ServiceControllerImpl$StartTask.run(ServiceControllerImpl.java:1746)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1110) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:603) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:722) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
Caused by: com.sun.faces.config.ConfigurationException: Factory 'javax.faces.render.RenderKitFactory' was not configured properly.
	at com.sun.faces.config.processor.FactoryConfigProcessor.verifyFactoriesExist(FactoryConfigProcessor.java:305) [jsf-impl-2.1.7-jbossorg-2.jar:]
	at com.sun.faces.config.processor.FactoryConfigProcessor.process(FactoryConfigProcessor.java:219) [jsf-impl-2.1.7-jbossorg-2.jar:]
	at com.sun.faces.config.ConfigManager.initialize(ConfigManager.java:361) [jsf-impl-2.1.7-jbossorg-2.jar:]
	at com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener.contextInitialized(ConfigureListener.java:225) [jsf-impl-2.1.7-jbossorg-2.jar:]
	... 8 more
Caused by: javax.faces.FacesException: org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.ChameleonRenderKitFactory
	at javax.faces.FactoryFinder.getImplGivenPreviousImpl(FactoryFinder.java:630) [jboss-jsf-api_2.1_spec-2.0.1.Final.jar:2.0.1.Final]
	at javax.faces.FactoryFinder.getImplementationInstance(FactoryFinder.java:509) [jboss-jsf-api_2.1_spec-2.0.1.Final.jar:2.0.1.Final]
	at javax.faces.FactoryFinder.access$400(FactoryFinder.java:139) [jboss-jsf-api_2.1_spec-2.0.1.Final.jar:2.0.1.Final]
	at javax.faces.FactoryFinder$FactoryManager.getFactory(FactoryFinder.java:993) [jboss-jsf-api_2.1_spec-2.0.1.Final.jar:2.0.1.Final]
	at javax.faces.FactoryFinder.getFactory(FactoryFinder.java:343) [jboss-jsf-api_2.1_spec-2.0.1.Final.jar:2.0.1.Final]
	at com.sun.faces.config.processor.FactoryConfigProcessor.verifyFactoriesExist(FactoryConfigProcessor.java:303) [jsf-impl-2.1.7-jbossorg-2.jar:]
	... 11 more
Caused by: java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.java:57) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.java:45) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Constructor.java:525) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at javax.faces.FactoryFinder.getImplGivenPreviousImpl(FactoryFinder.java:623) [jboss-jsf-api_2.1_spec-2.0.1.Final.jar:2.0.1.Final]
	... 16 more
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/digester/Digester
	at org.ajax4jsf.resource.ResourceBuilderImpl.registerConfig(ResourceBuilderImpl.java:171) [richfaces-impl-3.3.3.Final.jar:3.3.3.Final]
	at org.ajax4jsf.resource.ResourceBuilderImpl.registerResources(ResourceBuilderImpl.java:155) [richfaces-impl-3.3.3.Final.jar:3.3.3.Final]
	at org.ajax4jsf.resource.ResourceBuilderImpl.init(ResourceBuilderImpl.java:226) [richfaces-impl-3.3.3.Final.jar:3.3.3.Final]
	at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.ChameleonRenderKitFactory.<init>(ChameleonRenderKitFactory.java:62) [richfaces-impl-3.3.3.Final.jar:3.3.3.Final]
	... 21 more
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.commons.digester.Digester from [Module "deployment.Themailafk.war:main" from Service Module Loader]
	at org.jboss.modules.ModuleClassLoader.findClass(ModuleClassLoader.java:190)
	at org.jboss.modules.ConcurrentClassLoader.performLoadClassUnchecked(ConcurrentClassLoader.java:468)
	at org.jboss.modules.ConcurrentClassLoader.performLoadClassChecked(ConcurrentClassLoader.java:456)
	at org.jboss.modules.ConcurrentClassLoader.performLoadClass(ConcurrentClassLoader.java:398)
	at org.jboss.modules.ConcurrentClassLoader.loadClass(ConcurrentClassLoader.java:120)
	... 25 more

18:42:37,583 ERROR [org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext] (MSC service thread 1-8) Error listenerStart
18:42:37,584 ERROR [org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext] (MSC service thread 1-8) Context [/Themailafk] startup failed due to previous errors
18:42:37,587 Schwerwiegend [javax.faces] (MSC service thread 1-8) Die Anwendung wurde bei Systemstart nicht einwandfrei initialisiert, Factory konnte nicht gefunden werden: javax.faces.application.ApplicationFactory. Rügriff versucht.
18:42:37,588 Schwerwiegend [javax.enterprise.resource.webcontainer.jsf.config] (MSC service thread 1-8) Unexpected exception when attempting to tear down the Mojarra runtime: java.lang.IllegalStateException: Kein Rügriff für javax.faces.application.ApplicationFactory gefunden.
	at javax.faces.FactoryFinder$FactoryManager.getFactory(FactoryFinder.java:1008) [jboss-jsf-api_2.1_spec-2.0.1.Final.jar:2.0.1.Final]
	at javax.faces.FactoryFinder.getFactory(FactoryFinder.java:343) [jboss-jsf-api_2.1_spec-2.0.1.Final.jar:2.0.1.Final]
	at com.sun.faces.config.InitFacesContext.getApplication(InitFacesContext.java:131) [jsf-impl-2.1.7-jbossorg-2.jar:]
	at com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener.contextDestroyed(ConfigureListener.java:328) [jsf-impl-2.1.7-jbossorg-2.jar:]
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.listenerStop(StandardContext.java:3489) [jbossweb-7.0.13.Final.jar:]
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.stop(StandardContext.java:3999) [jbossweb-7.0.13.Final.jar:]
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:3917) [jbossweb-7.0.13.Final.jar:]
	at org.jboss.as.web.deployment.WebDeploymentService.start(WebDeploymentService.java:90) [jboss-as-web-7.1.1.Final.jar:7.1.1.Final]
	at org.jboss.msc.service.ServiceControllerImpl$StartTask.startService(ServiceControllerImpl.java:1811)
	at org.jboss.msc.service.ServiceControllerImpl$StartTask.run(ServiceControllerImpl.java:1746)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1110) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:603) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:722) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]

18:42:37,600 ERROR [org.jboss.msc.service.fail] (MSC service thread 1-8) MSC00001: Failed to start service jboss.web.deployment.default-host./Themailafk: org.jboss.msc.service.StartException in service jboss.web.deployment.default-host./Themailafk: JBAS018040: Failed to start context
	at org.jboss.as.web.deployment.WebDeploymentService.start(WebDeploymentService.java:95)
	at org.jboss.msc.service.ServiceControllerImpl$StartTask.startService(ServiceControllerImpl.java:1811) [jboss-msc-1.0.2.GA.jar:1.0.2.GA]
	at org.jboss.msc.service.ServiceControllerImpl$StartTask.run(ServiceControllerImpl.java:1746) [jboss-msc-1.0.2.GA.jar:1.0.2.GA]
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1110) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:603) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:722) [rt.jar:1.7.0_01]

18:42:37,605 INFO  [org.jboss.as] (MSC service thread 1-8) JBAS015951: Admin console listening on http://127.0.0.1:9990
18:42:37,606 ERROR [org.jboss.as] (MSC service thread 1-8) JBAS015875: JBoss AS 7.1.1.Final "Brontes" started (with errors) in 7392ms - Started 480 of 559 services (2 services failed or missing dependencies, 76 services are passive or on-demand)
18:42:37,860 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 2) JBAS015870: Deploy of deployment "Themailafk.war" was rolled back with failure message {"JBAS014671: Failed services" => {"jboss.web.deployment.default-host./Themailafk" => "org.jboss.msc.service.StartException in service jboss.web.deployment.default-host./Themailafk: JBAS018040: Failed to start context"}}
18:42:37,918 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-4) JBAS015877: Stopped deployment Themailafk.war in 61ms
18:42:37,924 INFO  [org.jboss.as.controller] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 2) JBAS014774: Service status report
JBAS014777:   Services which failed to start:      service jboss.web.deployment.default-host./Themailafk: org.jboss.msc.service.StartException in service jboss.web.deployment.default-host./Themailafk: JBAS018040: Failed to start context

18:42:37,928 ERROR [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 1) {"JBAS014653: Composite operation failed and was rolled back. Steps that failed:" => {"Operation step-2" => {"JBAS014671: Failed services" => {"jboss.web.deployment.default-host./Themailafk" => "org.jboss.msc.service.StartException in service jboss.web.deployment.default-host./Themailafk: JBAS018040: Failed to start context"}}}}
```


----------



## Nogothrim (18. Apr 2012)

wird das Projekt mit Maven oder manuell gebaut? Der Hauptfehler scheint die fehlende Klasse zu sein: 


```
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/digester/Digester
```

Die ist glaube ich Teil von Apache commons-codec.
Weiterhin lese ich da was von ajax4jsf, was auf die Verwendung von Richfaces hindeutet. Evtl. fehlen da transitive Abhängigkeiten, aber das ist schwer zu beurteilen ohne mehr Infos.


----------



## Templarthelast (18. Apr 2012)

Eigentlich nur manuell zusammengebaut. Aber wie ich das jetzt sehe, werde ich wohl kaum um Maven rumkommen. 
Aber danke schonmal für den Input.


----------

